# Florida forum



## Audiochem (Jul 5, 2006)

I find it hard to believe there's so little fishing activity in Florida based on the activity in this forum. Is there another forum used by most Floridians?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

surf fishing florida


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nah, Most of us are too busy actually FISHING to stop and write a report.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> Nah, Most of us are too busy actually FISHING to stop and write a report.



BAAAHAA-HAAA!!! And there THAT is...


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I second that! I am just providing daycare right now. BUT I think I'll be able to fish Mon or Tues monrning! YEAH:fishing: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Florida Sportsman has a board that is very active. Google it....

I think you will find what we lack in quantity we make up for in quality on this board though, especially Surf Fish!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's been a little slow lately, but you'll find on that other board, people get away with alot more than what they do here. I'm on the computer most days, so I'm watching y'all.

Maybe I need to start another Touron thread.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

KodiakZach said:


> I think you will find what we lack in quantity we make up for in quality on this board though, especially Surf Fish!


I'd have to agree with that. A few boards are too big (11 pages of new posts) while others aren't big enough and days will go by before you see a new post.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Fish Activity*

C'mon guys do we really need another yankee Buckeye- interested in our fish Activity this can only mean one thing. It's an expressed interest,
next they will move here then invite Friends and other Family down here Pillaging our Fish Stocks.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

emanuel said:


> but you'll find on that other board, people get away with alot more than what they do here


 Gotta call BS on ya on that one "E"...We get away with a LOT more here than anywhere, Honestly I dont mind it so much as some people, I like a good flaming argument every so often..people are too touchy sometimes though ( I have been guilty of it too) Honestly if it weren't for the flamed threads here it would get pretty darn boring. Thats why I still hang around,If I need to know something about fishing I'll....Wait a minute, I already know everything,nevermind.   



> next they will move here then invite Friends and other Family down here Pillaging our Fish Stocks.


Jiggy,
Gee,you seem to have a lot of confidence in the mans fishing abilities to get ya all nervous like that. I can see the Daytona News Journal front page now...

BUCKEYE FISHERMAN DEPLETES FLORIDA FISH STOCKS!!!


----------



## Audiochem (Jul 5, 2006)

Ha. I don't see how people in Florida can point out a Yankee since most of you ARE Yankees (check your population demographics). Not saying all...just saying most (granted they're over 65).

Besides, I've lived in the south and currently live in Cincinnati...which is more southern than I care to admit. I wouldn't move to Florida though...I am looking at the Carolinas, however...All I need is a coast.

Thanks for the info and...ahem, comments...

Oh, and GO BUCKS!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Audiochem*

If you want coast and great fishing then Florida IS the place to be.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry over here in Big Bend area and primarily Citrus County our quota for Folks from Mid West and New England is full and see no openings for some timefor any new residants, However we have real skinny water locally and water temp is up to 90, have to go out to 20 feet of water or more around here to get some trout and 20 feet of water is quite ways(Miles) out.

I am still on Medical restrictions for while longer,had a seizure and then surgery on left shoulder, all is going well in recovery ,How ever if some one wants to come and get my boat and take it out i will go along with them ,scallop season still going strong and on weekends it is a real zoo at ramps.

When i was younger i met a wise old man named CONFUSIS and he passed on many words of wisdom, such as he spoke one day," why is it you have TWO EARS and ONE MOUTH",I didnt know why, he said "could it be you are suppose to listen twice as much as you speak", "he also said hard to learn any thing when your talking all time ", He was wise old man, thus one gets quality vice quanity threads from FL fisherman and today it is 97 here in Crystal River with very slight breeze and i find sitting in shade is most comforting. Later on in the fall we will have many reporting of fine daily catch AL


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

Jigmaster said:


> C'mon guys do we really need another yankee Buckeye- interested in our fish Activity this can only mean one thing. It's an expressed interest,
> next they will move here then invite Friends and other Family down here Pillaging our Fish Stocks.


As long as they bring mone, buy licenses, follow the laws, and gome home when broke , they can bring all the freinds they want


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Great Fishing*



BigEdD said:


> If you want coast and great fishing then Florida IS the place to be.


Doh! Hey Big-ed did you skip#10 was just wundering?

Carolinas are Great have a buddy out on HHI alot of Trout/Red's and Sharking not to mention the Snook, Permit,Tarpon and Bonefish! :fishing:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

florida is second to carolina. nothing beats carlonia, it's a fisherman's paradise. if only there's disney, universal, sea wolrd, miami heat, dolphins there....i'd move there. 

other than the fishing, there's nothing going on in that place.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Jigmaster said:


> Doh! Hey Big-ed did you skip#10 was just wundering?


No I didn't but like Barty said I don't think we'll see this headline if they do!

BUCKEYE FISHERMAN DEPLETES FLORIDA FISH STOCKS!!!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> florida is second to carolina. nothing beats carlonia, it's a fisherman's paradise.


I beg to differ with ya Rhay!
What do they catch there in the Surf - Stripers - big blues in the winter.

And FLorida...#25 Permit, Snook, Tarpon, Jack, Drum, huge flatties.

No contest!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yes!*



BigEdD said:


> I beg to differ with ya Rhay!
> What do they catch there in the Surf - Stripers - big blues in the winter.
> 
> And FLorida...#25 Permit, Snook, Tarpon, Jack, Drum, huge flatties.
> ...


Dont forget the 23lb. Doormats those Ol'Boy's 
are catching up there @ Devil's elbow> So much for Global Warming wonder if the Eskimos up in Alaska, know thier Halibut are showing up at Devils Elbow, Hmmmm. unless it is Global warming the Ice caps are melting and shedding too much freshwater into the Sea up there which is why they are migrating south. I think we need to have the Federal Government spend a few more Million and put a team of Scientits on this theory.


----------



## OldCrab (Jul 8, 2007)

,How ever if some one wants to come and get my boat and take it out i will go along with them ,scallop season still going strong and on weekends it is a real zoo at ramps.

Saturday good for you ? 352-615-7140


----------

